# London Loops



## Stitch147 (Mar 20, 2021)

I signed up and completed the London Loops Virtual Challenge in February this year. 
I had to completed the 124km distance over the month, which I done. 
I missed my walking events last year so was good to do this one. 
Hopefully I'll be signing up for the Thames Path Challenge in September.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 20, 2021)

Great achievement @Stitch147  And best of luck in the Thames Path, something to look forward to


----------

